# ABS and ASR lights always on



## slitch (May 27, 2008)

Alright so I had done quite a lot of reading on this particular issue, tried a fair share of things and never came up with a definitive solution to my problem. If anybody knows a definite answer to this problem please share. Please do not point me to the share button, I have overused it, it's worned down on my screen at the moment, I just haven't came up with the solution.

*The Car :*

2001 VW Jetta Wolfsburg

*Problem : * 

ABS and ASR lights are always on. At first it was an intermittent issue but it became permanent. Now, as soon as I put the key in the ignition, the ABS and ASR light up and don't come off until the key is removed.

*Things i've tried :*

- Full hydraulic bleeding (ABS (through vagcom), Clutch, 4 brakes)
- Vagcom auto-scan : came up with no ''brake relative'' code
- Changed both front wheel speed sensor
- Changed rear rotor and pads (not related but they were shot so I've done them while I was there)

*What it might be : *

When changing the ABS wheel speed sensor, I refered to the bentley's shop manual. I remember seeing that the gap between the speed rotor (thin slotter disc, don't remember the exact name) and the speed sensor, should be 0.3mm. However the gap is larger than 1 mm at the moment. It's obviously a rough eye-measure but it's quite a big gap. That means the sensor should be pushed back in the housing, however it is pushed all the way in. I cannot close down this gap 

Do any of you, have any advice !? I am almost desperate about this ...

Thanks !!


----------



## slitch (May 27, 2008)

anybody ?


----------



## Mfeuw (Apr 7, 2011)

Its probly the abs pump cuz I had the same prob with my mk4 jetta.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Post the full Vag-Com auto scan, there's definitely a code in there. Keep in mind though, shareware and pirated versions of Vag-Com will not give you all the fault codes that may be stored in the car.

With those lights illuminated, I'm 110% positive that there's a code stored somewhere. Without seeing the scan, nobody can give you more than a blind guess.


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> *Post the full Vag-Com auto scan, there's definitely a code in there.* Keep in mind though, shareware and pirated versions of Vag-Com will not give you all the fault codes that may be stored in the car.
> 
> With those lights illuminated, I'm 110% positive that there's a code stored somewhere. Without seeing the scan, nobody can give you more than a blind guess.


Have the car scanned with Vag-Com, and you are bound to come up with a code to clarify your issue. How long have you had this issue also? Also do you have the OEM rims on the car or aftermarket? On my Passat, I had an issue with my ASR light coming on occassionally b/c my tires weren't the correct size by VW recommended specs. :banghead:


----------



## vwaxdaus (Apr 4, 2005)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm in the same boat. 
I have a multi meter and can test the sensor for continuity if I had a wiring diagram or schematic. Any tips?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

vwaxdaus said:


> Did you ever figure this out? I'm in the same boat.
> I have a multi meter and can test the sensor for continuity if I had a wiring diagram or schematic. Any tips?


 Read the rest of the thread: 

1. Scan the car with VCDS (Vag-Com) and get relevant fault codes. Impossible to fix without doing this, as this is the only way to know where the problem lies. 

2. Get a service manual. It has wiring diagrams, specs, etc all in it.


----------

